# The Lost Child



## Petrus (17/3/18)

Hi Guys .
This afternoon, I discovered a bottle of Cuttwood Unicorn Milk 12mg I mixed-up last year June. Holy crap , so damn good.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV (17/3/18)

Petrus said:


> Hi Guys .
> This afternoon, I discovered a bottle of Cuttwood Unicorn Milk 12mg I mixed-up last year June. Holy crap , so damn good.


I can just imagine you going: "Oh, thank you generous-Petrus-of-the-past!"

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Petrus (17/3/18)

TheV said:


> I can just imagine you going: "Oh, thank you generous-Petrus-of-the-past!"


On a side note, did you receive your dad's parcel?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## TheV (17/3/18)

Petrus said:


> On a side note, did you receive your dad's parcel?


If you mean Mr Rheeder's parcel, yes I did. I merely serve as broker and warehouse agent. No relation

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Petrus (17/3/18)

TheV said:


> If you mean Mr Rheeder's parcel, yes I did. I merely serve as broker and warehouse agent. No relation


Oh my word. So you are a double agent.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## TheV (17/3/18)

Petrus said:


> Oh my word. So you are a double agent.


You may think of me as a collector of the fine vaping arts ... just for other people ... with their money

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (17/3/18)

TheV said:


> If you mean Mr Rheeder's parcel, yes I did. I merely serve as broker and warehouse agent. No relation



Son -we have been over this - you can call me dad in public - I am not ashamed of you. 

Love

Dad




Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 13


----------



## TheV (17/3/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Son -we have been over this - you can call me dad in public - I am not ashamed of you.
> 
> Love
> 
> ...


Outed as the Son of a Nigerian. I assume this means an auto-ban for me from the Classifieds?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (17/3/18)

TheV said:


> Outed as the Son of a Nigerian. I assume this means an auto-ban for me from the Classifieds?



And what an appropriate title : Lost Child 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## TheV (17/3/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> And what an appropriate title : Lost Child
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


@Petrus, I apologize for the thread derailment. Apparently my "dad" is a clown

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Vino1718 (17/3/18)

Dad joined 29/4/17 and son a day later 30/4/17

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (17/3/18)

I can just imagine the police report... missing child found in @Petrus' cupboard.
Nigerian and double agent somehow involved.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------

